# Time to Upgrade the PC



## Titanborn-Axiom (Nov 11, 2021)

I have an opportunity to upgrade my PC even though the market isn't in great shape right now. I wanted to get feedback on if there are any downsides to the hardware I have chosen. I am looking at the newer i9 12th Gen with 64GB or 128GB of DDR5 once it becomes available. Parts listed below, thanks for taking the time 



https://pcpartpicker.com/user/TheMetalborn/saved/ttxyf7


----------



## kaiyoti (Nov 11, 2021)

Downside is that's a buttload of money. Why even bother with gtx 1650? The cpu has integrated graphics.


----------



## Titanborn-Axiom (Nov 11, 2021)

kaiyoti said:


> Downside is that's a buttload of money. Why even bother with gtx 1650? The cpu has f





kaiyoti said:


> Downside is that's a buttload of money. Why even bother with gtx 1650? The cpu has integrated graphics.


Fair point, as long as the board can handle 4k and the ultrawide, no need for it.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 11, 2021)

Why even bother with DDR5….early testing show little improvement over DDR4…

The 12900k is a hot chip and power hungry…and it only trades blows with a Ryzen 5900 and 5950x which were released 12 months ago,which in Q1 2022 get a revision to 3D cache that will make the 12900k obsolete.

If I was building a system now…I would build a Ryzen system on an X570 chipset plonk in a 5600x for a couple of months then upgrade to a 5950x 3D cache in the new year.


----------



## Instrugramm (Nov 12, 2021)

The new Intels are really strong and can be undervolted to counter the heat but it's true, something like a 5950X does run considerably cooler and thus less noisy.


----------



## Pictus (Nov 12, 2021)

easyrider said:


> Why even bother with DDR5….early testing show little improvement over DDR4…
> 
> The 12900k is a hot chip and power hungry…and it only trades blows with a Ryzen 5900 and 5950x which were released 12 months ago,which in Q1 2022 get a revision to 3D cache that will make the 12900k obsolete.
> 
> If I was building a system now…I would build a Ryzen system on an *X570 chipset* plonk in a 5600x for a couple of months then upgrade to a 5950x 3D cache in the new year.


B550 or X570*S* to avoid the pesky/fragile chipset fan.

The new Intel is power hungry, but seems to be doing good for audio workflows.








Gearspace.com - View Single Post - The "today we build our studio pc" thread


Post 15712289 -Forum for professional and amateur recording engineers to share techniques and advice.



gearspace.com




But I also suspect the 5950x with 3D cache would be better.


----------



## cedricm (Nov 12, 2021)

Intel is still better than Ryzen if you want to use a Thunderbolt 3 audio interface.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 12, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Intel is still better than Ryzen if you want to use a Thunderbolt 3 audio interface.


I’m using Ryzen 5950x and Thunderbolt 3 with two Presonus Quantum’s for 56 channels of IO without issue…..


----------



## Pictus (Nov 12, 2021)

cedricm said:


> Intel is still better than Ryzen if you want to use a Thunderbolt 3 audio interface.


Not exactly, look https://support.presonus.com/hc/en-...erbolt-4-Crashing-Issues-with-Windows-Systems
Both have problems for TB2 audio interfaces with TB4 cards/mobos + TB 2 adapter.


----------



## topaz (Nov 12, 2021)

The Mac vs PC debate will go on an on.

Intel vs AMD too it seems.


----------

